# Dead Men Walking - A Deathkorps Story?



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi people, got a question for you;

Looking at the "soon to come list" of BlackLibrary, I see a cover named "Dead Men Walking"....Looks like an Imperial Guard novell to me and I even suspect it to be about the infamous Death Korps of Krieg.
Check the small logo on the side of the lasgun (on the cover), looks "Krieg-like" with some sort of gasmask...right?

What do you think/hope?

I really hope I'm right on this one, the Deathkorps of Krieg is AWESOME.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> Hi people, got a question for you;
> 
> Looking at the "soon to come list" of BlackLibrary, I see a cover named "Dead Men Walking"....Looks like an Imperial Guard novell to me and I even suspect it to be about the infamous Death Korps of Krieg.
> Check the small logo on the side of the lasgun (on the cover), looks "Krieg-like" with some sort of gasmask...right?
> ...


Oh yes. I am glad to say that it is about the Death Korps of Krieg. And like yourself I am a massive Death Korps fan, so can`t wait! 

(I even have a near-completed Death Korps costume... will post pics some time...)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I doubt it. Its probably about the Tomb Kings, if there was a Death Korps novel then there would have been more buzz about it.

You are right though, the Death Korps are the only IG regiment that I really like. The others dont interest me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

My fave is the Tanith First...i'm not bias or anything...:crazy:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Death Korps are awesome that I agree, however I side with Commissar Ploss and will say the Tanith First And Only are my all time favourite Imperial Guard Regiment. As far as I know, it is about the Death Korps (All of the evidence points towards them, with the rebreather upon the front and all, and also, most of the "famous" Guard Regiments have now got their own novels in this series). 

At Lord Of The Night- Yeah, it is going to be about Tomb Kings with a Las-Gun on the front.....:grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Btw guys. Without going into overcomplecated, ridiculous detail - Does the 'Guard' series get any better than the first book? - 15 hours - I mean, just finished it, and although its not awful, it dosen`t really go into much detail, and although is fairly balanced, just lacks depth in any area... I got the first Omnibus, please tell me it gets better!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

another dead giveaway is that its written by Steve Lyons. Ice Guard ring a bell? oh, and the "186th" on the front with the gasmask. and it says "an imperial guard novel" soo...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

blah, i'm not a big fan of the omnibus. If you've read any guard novels by Dan Abnett, you know what i'm talkin about. Bobss If you're looking for a better read, try independent novels about the guard. Once again, i would push you Abnetts way.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bobss, the series get _far_ better than Fifteen Hours, bar Death World which I did not enjoy. The others, were all great reads and im currently on Gunheads though I have not been reading it since I got to page fifty due to a hectic school life. If you want other Guard novels, go for the Ghost's series if you want pure awesomeness and dark gritty violence.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Bobss, the series get _far_ better than Fifteen Hours, bar Death World which I did not enjoy. The others, were all great reads and im currently on Gunheads though I have not been reading it since I got to page fifty due to a hectic school life. If you want other Guard novels, go for the Ghost's series if you want pure awesomeness and dark gritty violence.


Big thanks:victory:

And yes, Fifteen hours was somewhat rushed with punitive depth as said, although does somewhat break the reader into the 'Guard style'. Ive got Death World _now_:laugh: But we`ll see...



> blah, i'm not a big fan of the omnibus. If you've read any guard novels by Dan Abnett, you know what i'm talkin about. Bobss If you're looking for a better read, try independent novels about the guard. Once again, i would push you Abnetts way.


So true! Ive been spoilt by to much Abnett/Mc Neil lately....


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

another suggestion would be Ice Guard, by steve lyons, and as DA said, Gun Heads.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

...mmm, still hoping for Deathkorps although that 186th seems to point in another direction.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

If you want to see the cover just go to blacklibrary.com and check out the releases page, its at the bottom-ish. click on the image and it will enlarge. Then you'll be able to see all the Death Corps stuff.

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> another suggestion would be Ice Guard, by steve lyons, and as DA said, Gun Heads.


What about the Tallarn based one - Desert Raiders? Ive seen that out of the corner of my ever book-thirsting eye at my local GW :laugh:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Desert Raiders is amongst my all time favourite novels. I thoroughly enjoyed it, although I was a bit dissapointed with the ending but the overall novel made up for it I guess. So yes, I would recommend you to get it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Death Korps are awesome that I agree, however I side with Commissar Ploss and will say the Tanith First And Only are my all time favourite Imperial Guard Regiment. As far as I know, it is about the Death Korps (All of the evidence points towards them, with the rebreather upon the front and all, and also, most of the "famous" Guard Regiments have now got their own novels in this series).
> 
> At Lord Of The Night- Yeah, it is going to be about Tomb Kings with a Las-Gun on the front.....:grin:


Didn't know it had some details. In that case yeah its most likely Death Korps. Finally an IG novel that ill read not just for the sake of a few characters, but for the regiment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no harm done, i'm sure you hadn't seen the cover of the book when you made your post. So the most likely option was Tomb Kings.  with the information that was given.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

ok, now I'm still hoping for deathkorps and not without a reasonable cause it seems, yeah!

thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Judging from the cover, which ive just seen, it could be about any IG regiment. The lasgun says 186th and has a symbol on it but its not fully printed on.

It could be the Death Korps but then again it could be anything. Lets hope for Death Korps though.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

:laugh:


Lord of the Night said:


> Judging from the cover, which ive just seen, it could be about any IG regiment. The lasgun says 186th and has a symbol on it but its not fully printed on.
> 
> It could be the Death Korps but then again it could be anything. Lets hope for Death Korps though.


Im rather sure the novel is based around the Death Korps of Krieg. I mean, firstly, although this is a little sketchy, it is by Steve Lyons, one of the best authors of the Imperial Guard series, albeit not in the realms of Abnett, Swallow or McNeil, and so it makes sense for a high-quality author to be tasked with one of the most favorited and renound Imperial Guard regiments. Additionally - and more solidly - is the title 'Dead Men Walking', to me this plainly emphasises the sheer, if not zealotic attitude of the Death Korps, in turn which makes them so infamous anyway. Thirdly, is the gas mask upon the front (Ive got exactly the same one for my Death Korps cosplay!) All other Guard regiments use rebreathers (though differing styles, see the Catchan/Steel Legion versions) in radiated/toxic/dusty/atmospherically lethal conditions, however the Krieg regiments are more grouped with this image than any other.

Where does everyone think this will be set? Vraks? Theres a large wealth of fluff already based there... or upon a different world? (If not Krieg itself, though due to the current trend, specialised regiments are often operating upon different worlds, e.g. Catchans on Logar III)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They could make several series about the Siege of Vraks. Really it could be about anything though. Maybe its about a suicide squad, a Penal Legion team. Death Korps is a possibility but the title and cover are ambiguous enough that we can't tell anything.

And if it is Death Korps ill say this. They deserve a better cover, something that shows off the best armour in the Imperial Guard :biggrin:, and after theirs the Vostroyan Firstborn.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I emailed BL customer service, and yes they have confirmed that it is in fact a Death Korps novel! i'm all tingly inside! 

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I emailed BL customer service, and yes they have confirmed that it is in fact a Death Korps novel! i'm all tingly inside!
> 
> CP


Good move Commissar! The emperor provides....:grin:
This is really looking very promising!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Marvellous we have confirmation. Now I can say this with certainty, what the hell kind of cover is that?, the Death Korps deserve so much better.

Could a Death Korps series be in the works?, lets bloody hope so.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Now I can say this with certainty, what the hell kind of cover is that?, the Death Korps deserve so much better.


I agree, the cover is pretty sucky. The non traditional placement of the 40K/BL/Author logos is fine but the gun is boring and plain. 

Im *not* a big fan of the traditional 40k "battlescene" covers on BL novels (HH especially, although the cover of _Legion_ is pretty badass) but that gun propably wont scream "buy me!" to the average reader.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Serrated Man said:


> I agree, the cover is pretty sucky. The non traditional placement of the 40K/BL/Author logos is fine but the gun is boring and plain.
> 
> Im *not* a big fan of the traditional 40k "battlescene" covers on BL novels (HH especially, although the cover of _Legion_ is pretty badass) but that gun propably wont scream "buy me!" to the average reader.


Really? I think the Horus Heresy series covers are the best Black Library has ever released... the Artwork is stunning, and rather interesting (The armaments of the 31`st Millenium...)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Please, i've already got mine on pre-order...from an undisclosed source.  You know that even if you hate the cover so much, you'll still run out and get the book.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

bobss said:


> Really? I think the Horus Heresy series covers are the best Black Library has ever released...


Don't get me wrong, I don't judge a book by its cover. I wanna say something about the normal battlescene cover being inpersonal to the story but I can't really explain it without going into a essay. 

Some of my favorite BL novel covers are: Blind, Draco and Malleus. Those are just the first examples that sprung to mind.



Commissar Ploss said:


> You know that even if you hate the cover so much, you'll still run out and get the book.


Maybe, I haven't read any of the books in the "Imperial Guard" line. (Gunheads, Rebel Winter, etc) I hear most of them are worth the read but just haven't gotten around to it. I read so much other fiction (BL being being around half of my leasure reading) + lots for work.

Maybe someday il get to it. :victory:


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> You know that even if you hate the cover so much, you'll still run out and get the book.


so true:laugh:

It's the words inside that count,but a nice and shiny cover makes a good finish (and looks good on my bookshelf).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Serrated Man said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't judge a book by its cover. I wanna say something about the normal battlescene cover being inpersonal to the story but I can't really explain it without going into a essay.
> 
> Some of my favorite BL novel covers are: Blind, Draco and Malleus. Those are just the first examples that sprung to mind.


Paradoxically, I would say that I like the cover of _Dead Men Walking_, it only emphasises what the DeathKorp of Krieg stand for, and, its simplicity is more hard-hitting than a more complex cover



Serrated Man said:


> Maybe, I haven't read any of the books in the "Imperial Guard" line. (Gunheads, Rebel Winter, etc) I hear most of them are worth the read but just haven't gotten around to it. I read so much other fiction (BL being being around half of my leasure reading) + lots for work.
> 
> Maybe someday il get to it. :victory:


I agree. The Guard series, really only starts at _Rebel Winter_, a rather good tale of a Vostroyan Regiment and its warings with Rebels and Orks. Ive yet to read _Gunheads_, though ive also heard that _Desert Raiders/Ice Guard_ are fantastic aswell. 

Also, due to my newly-born infatuation with _Soul Hunter_, I also eagerly await _Cadian Blood_, another by Dembski-Bowden. And finally, _Redemption Corps_ A novel about Stormtroopers should be fantastic! 

Imagine that... ordinary, non-cliche`d Guard _actually_ owning for once... :cray:


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

bobss said:


> Also, due to my newly-born infatuation with _Soul Hunter_, I also eagerly await _Cadian Blood_, another by Dembski-Bowden.


Argh, my copy of Cadian Blood is still in the mail. If its decent I will order Soul Hunter. I haven't read anything by ADB so far, but the writings on his blog have been hilarious (+ his appearance on BL youtube channel too). So Im eagerly waiting


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Serrated Man said:


> Argh, my copy of Cadian Blood is still in the mail. If its decent I will order Soul Hunter. I haven't read anything by ADB so far, but the writings on his blog have been hilarious (+ his appearance on BL youtube channel too). So Im eagerly waiting


Oh yes:so_happy:, I couldn`t help but gather together the shards of bias when I heard _Lord of the Night`s/Child of the Emperor`s_ reviews of _Soul Hunter_ due to the prescense of the actual author on this site... but... well, after a prolonged series of awful books, _Soul Hunter_ was, and still is, fantastic. The plot has an incredible amount of depth, twists and is skillfully constructed. The characters are somewhat unoriginal in their design but still add _alot_ to the story, especially concerning taint, the level of overall description is truly fantastic, the interaction between slaves and Astartes is very well done, and to top it of, the naval-engagements at the start are near the top of my list (Though _Dark Adeptus_ is still the best example of Naval warfare) - If the cover had been torn off, you genuinly would credit it as one of Abnett`s or McNeils pieces:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library said:


> When the Necrons rise, a mining planet descends into a cauldron of war and the remorseless foes decimate the human defenders. Salvation comes in an unlikely form - the Death Korps of Kreig, a force as unfeeling as the Necrons themselves. When the two powers go to war, casualties are high and the magnitude of the destruction is unimaginable.


Sounds like its going to be an amazing book. Not nearly enough Necron action in current book choices.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sounds like its going to be an amazing book. Not nearly enough Necron action in current book choices.


Im intruiged and joyful at this, although slightly bemused. I mean, if the novel truly emphasises the sheer stoic if not foolhardy nature of the Deathkorp, in the form of them holding out - at all costs - to the Necron invaders then it will work, although it seems a gamble to me, im suprised they didn`t choose a better documented and more familiar foe. 

Yet again, as LotN mentioned, there isn`t enough Necron fiction out there.


----------

